# Black Mountain



## mummabear (Jan 2, 2012)

Over the New Year break, I headed up to Black Mountain hoping to see the Black Mountain Gecko _Nactus galgajuga. _Unfortunately, I did not see any, but met my new favourite reptile, the Black Mountain Skink _Liburnascincus scirtetis_. I can't believe such a small herp has so much character and personality.







They are fearless and friendly, I spent several hours catching and feeding them the local cuisine (various types of flies).







Here are some pictures of other skinks at Black Mountain, but none compare to my new favourite.






I camped nearby and found this little guy, 





and this morning found these on the way home.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2012)

How come you didn't see any _galgajuga_, they're everywhere. ??? Did you climb up the boulders a bit?
Nice juvenile rign-tail.


----------



## slide (Jan 2, 2012)

Love that C. tuberculatus


----------



## Khagan (Jan 2, 2012)

mummabear said:


> View attachment 232269



Amazing colour on that little guy!


----------



## mummabear (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm only a novice herper Michael. I'll try harder next time. But I have found my new calling, as a twitcher.
This little fellow wandered into my tent. I was excited when I thought I had found a chinese painted quail, but as it turns out, a friend has just told me that it is a juvenile Buff-breasted Button Quail _Turnix olivii_. I googled it out of interest and the Australian Government website says "There have not been any recent records from near Coen or Cooktown". I let him/her go on its merry way and obviously there is a breeding pair near Black Mountain.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, immediately email John Weigel, he will burst with envy. lol He is coming up this way shortly and this species is on his hit list.


----------



## viridis (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Ursula,

Looks like you had a good trip. Those Quail are quiet common on the grassy sections that border the national park. They are cute little fellas hey!


----------



## moloch05 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice finds. Those Black Mountain Skinks are great little lizards. They often seem so inquisitive and rather fearless for their size.

The button-quail was a good one! There are many birders who would be happy to see that species. 

Regards,
David


----------



## herpingjournal (Jan 3, 2012)

the _Liburnascincus scirtetis_ look very friendly, and the colour of the _ Diporiphora australis_ is extremely nice. _Turnix olivii _are a special bird, and not commonly encountered. some great finds.


----------



## mummabear (Jan 4, 2012)

I couldn't believe that the scirtetis would eat straight out of my hand. It was such a fantastic experience. If anyone has these in captivity i would sure love to get some.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 4, 2012)

Is this black mountain Cooroy or another one?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2012)

Near Cooktown.


----------



## mummabear (Jan 4, 2012)

In Far North QLD. South of Cooktown.
Beat me to it Michael.


----------



## Odonutter (Jan 5, 2012)

*Buttonquail identification*

Hi,

Your buttonquail is actually a Red-backed Buttonquail. Would've been nice if you'd found a Buff-breasted. They have never been photographed ... here's an article about them A Ghost in Daylight | bird-o. Nice though - I guess it was attracted to light at night. They can be amazingly confiding, as you found out ; ) 

Simon.




mummabear said:


> I'm only a novice herper Michael. I'll try harder next time. But I have found my new calling, as a twitcher.
> This little fellow wandered into my tent. I was excited when I thought I had found a chinese painted quail, but as it turns out, a friend has just told me that it is a juvenile Buff-breasted Button Quail _Turnix olivii_. I googled it out of interest and the Australian Government website says "There have not been any recent records from near Coen or Cooktown". I let him/her go on its merry way and obviously there is a breeding pair near Black Mountain.


----------



## nepherus88 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Quail on Black Mountain*

Hi Michael,

I'm a birder/herper, and am familiar with BBBQ. The quail you have photographed is a male, red-backed button quail. BBBQ has never been photographed alive before. 

Cheers,

Nepherus


----------



## mummabear (Jan 5, 2012)

I just had a look at the pictures of the Red-Backed Buttonquail and it defiantly looks like one. What a shame.
O well i will need to improve on my twitching and herping skills. He was still very cute. Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2012)

love the whip snake


----------



## mummabear (Jan 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> love the whip snake


He was much darker than the picture shows.


----------



## viridis (Jan 5, 2012)

Odonutter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your buttonquail is actually a Red-backed Buttonquail. Would've been nice if you'd found a Buff-breasted. They have never been photographed ... here's an article about them A Ghost in Daylight | bird-o. Nice though - I guess it was attracted to light at night. They can be amazingly confiding, as you found out ; )
> 
> Simon.



Thanks for clearing it up Simon. They are the same as the ones I see nearly every trip there so that explains why I did not see what the fuss was about, lucky I am not a birdo as John only asked me about the Buff Breasted last week. I just said that there are heaps of Quail's there lol. A safe answer!


----------

